# Bought The 312Bh



## midlifecamper (Jun 15, 2011)

We just bought a 2011 non-anniversary edition 312BH. It was a leftover from last year and so we got a GREAT deal on it. Just wanted to give a shout out to the guys over at Garick RV in Oak Ridge, NJ. We also bought a Reese WDH Hitch with the dual cam sway control from them, and a 5 year warranty. We looked at Holmans in Ohio and Lerch RV in PA and we chose Garick because their prices were comparable and they are close enough that we can take it there for service, plus the salesman Mike was absolutely terrific. They also gave us a very fair price on our trade in. Thanks Mike and Garick RV!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

midlifecamper said:


> We just bought a 2011 non-anniversary edition 312BH. It was a leftover from last year and so we got a GREAT deal on it. Just wanted to give a shout out to the guys over at Garick RV in Oak Ridge, NJ. We also bought a Reese WDH Hitch with the dual cam sway control from them, and a 5 year warranty. We looked at Holmans in Ohio and Lerch RV in PA and we chose Garick because their prices were comparable and they are close enough that we can take it there for service, plus the salesman Mike was absolutely terrific. They also gave us a very fair price on our trade in, a 2010 Aerolite Cub 160. Thanks Mike and Garick RV!
> 
> -Brandon


Congrats on the new TT! Now, let's go camping!


----------



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

Congrats. We love ours. You'll have loads of fun with it.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Enjoy the new Outback!


----------

